# شرح مبسط جدا لل chilled water system بالصور



## amr_eng (4 مايو 2008)

انا هنا هوضح نظام CHILLED WATER SYSTEM بس بشكل بسيط جدا يعنى ممكن يكون فيه ناس كتير عارفه الكلام ده بس انا واحد من الناس كان الشرح البسيط قوى ده مش واضح عندى وعشان كده انا عملت الموضوع ده 
باختصار خالص
اى جهاز تكييف ( spilt مثلا ) عباره عن وحدتين وحده داخليه ووحده خارجيه الداخليه بتبقى فى الداخل والخارجيه فى الخارج والخارجيه تحتوى على ( كمبريسور والمكثف ) 
نفس الكلام ده فى chilled waterالوحده الداخليه هيا هيا كل الاختلاف هوا ان عشان عدد الوحدات الخارجيه هيبقى كبير جدا فاحنا جمعنا كل الوحدات الخارجيه فى وحده واحده كبيره وهيا (chiller ( 
انا دلوقت هشرح على مشروع مكون من 9 طوابق 
المشروع بيه 156 unit يبقى ده الوحدات الداخليه
المشروع بيه 3 chiller يبقى دى تعتبر الوحده الخارجيه
دوره التبريد : دوره الفريون بتكون فى الوحده الخارجيه فقط وهيا chiller زى ما تفقنا اذا السئول الاول عن التبريد هو التشيلر 
بالنسبه لوسيط التبريد لكل وحده داخليه مبيكنش الفريون بتكون المياه
يبقى دلوقت وظيفه التشيلر خفض درجه حراره المياه ( اللى هيا وسيط تبريد الوحدات الداخليه ) من درجه حراره 55 فهرنهايت الى 45 فهرنهايت 
معنى ذلك كل وحده داخليه (fcu( بتدخل المياه ودرجه حرارتها 45 فهرنهايت ( قادمه من التشيلر ) وبعد عمليه التبريد داخل الغرفه تخرج درجه حراره المياه من fcu ودرجتها 55 فهرنهايت لتعود مره اخرى للتشيلر 
طبعا بقى بين التشيلر وكل وحده صمامات كتيره و ده انا مرفقه فى لوحه اوتوكاد بتوضح بدايه خط المياه من التشيلر ومرورا بكل برانش branch لتصل لكل طابق ( ارجو مشاهده المرفقات )
ثانيا : fahu
وهو fresh air handling unit
بدايه فى بعض المبانى بتكون التهويه غير متاحه يعنى الهواء الداخلى لكل غرفه غير متجدد لذلك يتم تركيب وحده fahu ومهمتها تبريد الهواء الخارجى ثم توصيله او توزيعه على كل وحده داخليه fcu 
وال fahu زيها زى اى وحده داخليه بتحتاج برده وسيط تبريد ( المياه فلذلك واخد خطين مياه زى كل fcu

ال fahu متركب عليها نوعين من الدكت واحد fresh air duct لادخال الهواء النقى لكل غرفه والتانى return duct القادم من كل غرفه لتبريده مره اخره فى fahu
اخيرا : احب اوضح بعض النقاط
نظرا لان المبنى بيكون ارتفاعه عالى فبنحتاج تركيب مضخات لرفع مياه التبريد 
النظام بيحتوى على عدد صمامات كبير وده واضح فى المرفقات
اسف على الاطاله ومعذره على التبسط فى الشرح
ارجو من الساده المشرفين لو ليهم اى تعليق او تحديد خط معين فى الشرح تنيه الجميع 
لا تنسوا المرفقات ( هامه جدا بواسطه الاوتوكاد )
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usama_2006 (4 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## اشرف تبريد (4 مايو 2008)

مهندس/ عمرو
بارك الله لك


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور اخي


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (4 مايو 2008)

*ارجو الاجابه على استفسارتي يا اخوتي*

اخي الكريم بشكر في البدايه بشكل كبير ويعطيك العافيه ولكن عندي عده استفسارات ارجو الرد عليها 

1- كيف ممكن احسب الحمل الحراري بشكل سريع بناءا" على حسابات السوق للتبريد والتدفئه ايضا"

2- لاحظت في مخطط الرايزر وجود اقطار 8" كيف استطيع حساب هذه الاقطار واذا عندك تشارت بتشتغل عليه يا ريت ترفقه مع الشرح او اذا كانت معادله انك توضحنا المعادله 

3- كميه المياه المتدفقه داخل التشلر كيف ساحسبها ؟ واذا كان عندي وحده AHU كم كميه المياه التي يجيب ان تدخل الكويل ؟

4- لو كان عندي تدفئه وتبريد في نفس الوقت يعني تشلر وبويلر لنفس الوحدات على اي اساس احسب الاقطار على الحمل الاكبر؟

5- لاحظت وجود كميه تدفق للهواء بوحده cfm في المخطط لو كان عندي عده غرف في نفس الطابق وكل واحده لها وحده fcu خاصه بها كم تعطي مقدارcfm هل لكل طن تبريد تعطي 400 ؟ وماذا عن حاله التدفئه كم ستكون قيمه الcfm وعلى اي اساس تحسب

وشكرا جزيلا" املا" ان اجد الاجابه وفي اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (6 مايو 2008)

*شكرا*

مشكور أخي على المجهود مهما كان حجمه

للأمام

شكرا


----------



## 000403 (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل السنيري (9 مايو 2008)

ممممممششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس المكيف (10 مايو 2008)

Thank U Very Much Engineer I Hope For U More Development


----------



## طلال شعبان (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود من اجل ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## al-saadi (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور وتسلم 
بس هذا لأي مشروع وكيف يمكن التحكم بتشغيل الوحده


----------



## بلال كريشان (12 مايو 2008)

اللهم وفق كل انسان يساعد اخاة الانسان اخوكم بلال كريشان


----------



## بلال كريشان (12 مايو 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم اخواني الكرام ارجو تزويدي با حدث ما تو صل الية العلم بخصوص التشلرات مع جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخوكم بلال كريشان


----------



## tmht84 (12 مايو 2008)

ياريت لة تقدر تعطيني الاختصارت الموجودة في رسمات الاوتكاد وتوضح لنا المخططات اكثر
مع فائق الاحترام لك


----------



## mech-egypt (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شرحك روعه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ZIZO1 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً*

نشكرك يا عمرو على المجهود


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المساعدي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## shimaa hamdy (27 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا اخييييييي


----------



## wael gamil sayed (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى على الشرح المختصر وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## eng-muataz (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة ارجو من الله الفائدة


----------



## tfgr (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر والى الامام دائما


----------



## وليد عشرى (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويوفقك ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo_na3em (12 يوليو 2009)

للهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## محمد_كمال (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .................................................


----------



## khaled 80 (14 يوليو 2009)

سؤال للمهندسين المحترمين مهم جدا برأي وهو كالتالي :
اذا لدينا مبنى مؤلف من عدة طوابق وكان النظام المستخدم للتكييف هو نظام هوائي مائي أي وحدة معالجة وفانكويلات فكيف أنا بوزع الحمل الحراري للمبنى .
هل أحمل الحمل كله على الشيار وبتبقى وظيفة وحدة المعالجة فقط تأمين التهوية وتبريد الهواء الخارجي اللازم للتهوية 
أم بحمل جزء من حمل المبنى على الشيلر والجزء الآخر على وحدة المعالجة واذا اشتغلنا بها لطريقة كم نسبة الحمل للشيلر وكم نسبة الحمل لوحدة المعالجة 
رجاءا ممن عنده خبره بالموضوع يوضحلنا ويذكر السبب .


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## berd (17 يوليو 2009)

لبيك يا اقصى قال:


> اخي الكريم بشكر في البدايه بشكل كبير ويعطيك العافيه ولكن عندي عده استفسارات ارجو الرد عليها
> 
> 1- كيف ممكن احسب الحمل الحراري بشكل سريع بناءا" على حسابات السوق للتبريد والتدفئه ايضا"
> 
> ...


 

اخى الكريم بالنسبة لحساب الاقطار للمواسير بناءا على الحمال يوجد برنامج رائع تستطيع وضع كل الوحدات الداخلية والشيلرات والمضخات ويقوم البرنامج بحساب الاقطار وقدرة الشيلر واشياء كثيرة لا استطيع سردها واليك اسم البرنامج وتستطيع البحث عنة وتنزيلة بسهولة والبرنامج ديمو ولكن الجزء الذى تحتاجة مفتح

HVAC Solution - Trial.exe


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 يوليو 2009)

طبعا دة مجهود مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أبو سدرة (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في... لقد إستفدت منك كثيراً


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة ................المفيدة و جاري التحميل...................


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مشوق بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## 000403 (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## محمودصابر (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الشرح وارجو المزيد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أغسطس 2009)

شرح مفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد حسن الصديق (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## شهدشهد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

khaled 80 قال:


> سؤال للمهندسين المحترمين مهم جدا برأي وهو كالتالي :
> اذا لدينا مبنى مؤلف من عدة طوابق وكان النظام المستخدم للتكييف هو نظام هوائي مائي أي وحدة معالجة وفانكويلات فكيف أنا بوزع الحمل الحراري للمبنى .
> هل أحمل الحمل كله على الشيار وبتبقى وظيفة وحدة المعالجة فقط تأمين التهوية وتبريد الهواء الخارجي اللازم للتهوية
> أم بحمل جزء من حمل المبنى على الشيلر والجزء الآخر على وحدة المعالجة واذا اشتغلنا بها لطريقة كم نسبة الحمل للشيلر وكم نسبة الحمل لوحدة المعالجة
> رجاءا ممن عنده خبره بالموضوع يوضحلنا ويذكر السبب .


مرحباً أخى خالد

أريد أن أسألك , ماذا تقصد بوحد المعالجة , هل تقصد ال Fresh Air Handling Unit , أرجو الرد

و بالنسبة لسؤالك , فانا أعتقد أن تنفيذ الحالتين صحيح , و لكن الذى يتم فى الواقع اننا تستخدم وحدة ال FAHU , فى الوصول بدرجة الهواء النقى إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة , و أرجو التعليق لمن لديه رأى أخر أو إضافة


----------



## شهدشهد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Fahu & ahu*



amr_eng قال:


> ال fahu متركب عليها نوعين من الدكت واحد fresh air duct لادخال الهواء النقى لكل غرفه والتانى return duct القادم من كل غرفه لتبريده مره اخره فى fahu



أريد التعليق على مشاركة أخى خالد , حيث أن ال FAHU يتركب عليها نوع واحد من الدكت و هو الفريش فقط , أما الراجع فان جزء منه يطرد إلى الخارج و جزء آخر يعاد تبريده عن طريق ال FCU

و فى حالة أن التكييف يتم بواسطة وحدة مناولة فانه يطلق عليها هنا AHU و ليس FAHU و هنا فانه يكون بها نوعين من ال Ducts , و هما ال Supply , ال Return , و بالنسبة لل Exhaust and Fresh Air فيتم تمريرهم عن طريق Dampers على مقاطع فى وحدة المناولة نفسها


----------



## الخطيرجدا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بالجميع


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

thak you


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل مشكور عليه


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية 
هذه الأمور البسيطة ضرورية وعلى الجميع أهل الخبرة التواضع في إيصال المعلومات 

مرة آخرى أدامك الله


----------



## elhadidi85 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الكريم فى وحدات مناوله الهواء fahu لا يوجد خط راجع للمكنه ولكن الراجع كله يتم طرده للخارج دى لو المكنه fahu اما لو ahu عاديه يوجد لها خط راجع ويعاد تبريده مره اخره وهو درجه حرارته اقل طبعا من درجه حراره الهواء الخارجى ولهذا لا يتم اخذ مجهود كبير فى توصيله الى درجه الحراره المطلوبه وبهذا يتم الحفاظ على الطاقه المبذوله ولك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الصقرالمصري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياخي علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mhmdabod (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح مبسط ورائع شكرا


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور أخي جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ammaid_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الجميل والواضح


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المشاركة


----------



## Ammory1966 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا شرح مبسط لأى شخصلم يعمل بمجال التبريد من قبل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله اسلوبك جميل و حديثك مغلف جيدا و اي واحد يقدر يهضمه و نرجو المزيد جزاكم الله خبر الجزاء
بالنسبة للزميل اللي بيسأل على كيفية حساب اقطار المواسير الناقلة للمياه ستجد لي في الارشيف مايفيدك 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااا*

thanks


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك*

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نوا الحربي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## eng_taha_a (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الشرح


----------



## يوسف عفيفى (26 مارس 2010)

عوزين نعرف طريقة تركيب الفلفات مع chilled ومع hu


----------



## خادم محمد (26 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

amr_eng قال:


> باختصار خالص
> اى جهاز تكييف ( spilt مثلا ) عباره عن وحدتين وحده داخليه ووحده خارجيه الداخليه بتبقى فى الداخل والخارجيه فى الخارج والخارجيه تحتوى على ( كمبريسور والمكثف )
> نفس الكلام ده فى chilled waterالوحده الداخليه هيا هيا كل الاختلاف هوا ان عشان عدد الوحدات الخارجيه هيبقى كبير جدا فاحنا جمعنا كل الوحدات الخارجيه فى وحده واحده كبيره وهيا (chiller (


السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
تشكر للشرح
ولكن 
أظنك كنت مهندس جديد وقتها 
والآن كثير من المعلومات تحتاج منك لمراجعة 
ولا أدري هل يمكن تعديل المداخلات بعد هذه المدة أم لا ,اتمنى أن يكون ممكن تعديلها لأن الإنسان يتطور والعلم يتطوروبعض المداخلات يكتشف الإنسان بعد مدة من الزمن أنها لا تصلح
مثلا الكوتيشن أعلاه 
هل الشيلر يعتبر سبيليت
وهل كل المكيفات سبيليت
وماذا عن البيكيدج مثلا
سأواصل 
كلنا نبتقي العلم لا أكثر ولا أقل


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

amr_eng;730296[SIZE=6 قال:


> الداخليه ) من درجه حراره 55 فهرنهايت الى 45 فهرنهايت [/SIZE]
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
وهذه المعلومة أيضا تحتاج لمراجعة
صحيح أن معظم المصممين يعملون على هذا الرينجrange أي 10 درجات
ولكن هنالك عدد لا محدود من الخيارات ويكمن أن تصل ل20 درجة
وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

amr_eng قال:


> ال fahu متركب عليها نوعين من الدكت واحد fresh air duct لادخال الهواء النقى لكل غرفه والتانى return duct القادم من كل غرفه لتبريده مره اخره فى fahu
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وهذه أيضا تحتاج مراجعة
أرجو إعادة تعريف ahu&fahu 
أنا شخصيا أتفقمع الأخوة في أن fahu بها خط واحد من مجاري الهواء وليس بها راجع
أما الراجع فيصرف من الأبواب أوعن طريق مراوح سحب ef 
وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

amr_eng قال:


> نظرا لان المبنى بيكون ارتفاعه عالى فبنحتاج تركيب مضخات لرفع مياه التبريد
> النظام بيحتوى على عدد صمامات كبير وده واضح فى المرفقات
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
أرجو مراجعة صياغة ما تحته خط فأنه يفهم إذا كان المبنى أرتفاعه غير عالي فلانحتاج لتركيب مضخات which is wrong


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## pora (27 مارس 2010)

فعلا شرح مبسط تسلم ايدك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك

عندي سؤال: ما هو Electrostatic Filter وما هي وظيفته؟

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2010)

eng.mo'ath قال:


> بارك الله فيك على مجهودك
> 
> عندي سؤال: ما هو electrostatic filter وما هي وظيفته؟
> 
> وشكراً جزيلاً


جاري البحث عن المرجع


----------



## h3mw (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وربنا يجازيك خير وبعد كدة يبقي الموضوع أكثر تفصيلا للمهتمين


----------



## علاء فهد علاء (10 مايو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (10 مايو 2010)

*مشكور*

:56:شكرا جزيلا :7:


----------



## محمد زكارنه عبده (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح قليل لاكن معناه كبير الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ودبلال (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عن الاختلاط في ان fahu لا يكن بها دكت ؤراجع في الغالب هذه الوحدة تكون مصمم بها HRV مما يسمح بتبريد الهواء النقي بالهواء الراجع بواسطة التبادل الحراري بين الاثنين


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## romady (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت المرافق مش شغاله عندى 
الملفات المرفقه


----------



## محمود طباشه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم على الشرح الوافى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الانجينيير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## azizmousa (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى الحبيب على مجهودك المفيد للاخرين وعندى ملحوظه صغيره 
(لا يوجد راجع return لل f.a.h.u حيث انها تحتاج لهواء نقى من الخارج لتزويد الوحدات الداخليه )
ندعو لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## goor20 (13 فبراير 2011)

thanx alot


----------



## عبدالرحمن الشافعي (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وفي انتظار المزيد وفقكم الله


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 فبراير 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## alshehri1989 (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس


----------



## abdelrahim (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ah25 (17 فبراير 2011)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelrahim (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس*


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 فبراير 2011)

*Pipe Sizer*

السلام عليكم , جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز . 

سأحاول الاجابة على اسئلة الزميل(لبيك يا أقصى)

1- كيف ممكن احسب الحمل الحراري بشكل سريع بناءا" على حسابات السوق للتبريد والتدفئه ايضا"
Area/12=cooling load
2- لاحظت في مخطط الرايزر وجود اقطار 8" كيف استطيع حساب هذه الاقطار واذا عندك تشارت بتشتغل عليه يا ريت ترفقه مع الشرح او اذا كانت معادله انك توضحنا المعادله
بمعرفة تدفق الماء للثلاث شلرات ستجد جدول مرفق يحتوي على الاقطار بحسب GPM 

3- كميه المياه المتدفقه داخل التشلر كيف ساحسبها ؟ واذا كان عندي وحده AHU كم كميه المياه التي يجيب ان تدخل الكويل ؟
Load(Btu/Hr)=Flow(GPM)Xdelta T(F)X500
gpm (AHU)=24 XTon/delta Tلو كان عندك AHU و تعرف الطن تبعها
4- لو كان عندي تدفئه وتبريد في نفس الوقت يعني تشلر وبويلر لنفس الوحدات على اي اساس احسب الاقطار على الحمل الاكبر؟
هذا السؤال اترك الاجابة عليه لمن لديه معلومات أفضل في مجال البويلر
5- لاحظت وجود كميه تدفق للهواء بوحده cfm في المخطط لو كان عندي عده غرف في نفس الطابق وكل واحده لها وحده fcu خاصه بها كم تعطي مقدارcfm هل لكل طن تبريد تعطي 400 ؟ وماذا عن حاله التدفئه كم ستكون قيمه الcfm وعلى اي اساس تحسب
عادة 400 لكل طن , ولكن ايضا هذا السؤال ساتركه للزملاء ممن لديهم خبرة أكبر في البويلبرات و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله , اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## وائل البرعى (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (20 فبراير 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## م.عمران أحمد (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا - والشرح رائع ومفهوم وبسيط ويتحق الشكر .


----------



## goor20 (24 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## magdyy1973 (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور و للأمام دائماً


----------



## ahmedcivil2006 (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يمكن ان ترسل المزيد من المعلومات ahmedcivil2006 علي ياهو
لاني اريد معرفة المزيد


----------



## محمد حسين العزام (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## goor20 (5 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## hmode (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Bo 3body (11 مارس 2011)

*الف الف شكر*​


----------



## egole (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كالوحمادة (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا إلك


----------



## mechanic power (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا"
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (12 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم انشاء الله*​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## emam_otefy (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## @[email protected] (3 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا بش مهندس ،، يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (31 مايو 2011)

الف مليون شكر على هذا التبسيط فى المعلومة


----------



## mohamed el ashry (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم بالعطاء العلمي للمبتئين


----------



## mohamedtop (4 يونيو 2011)

يا اخى الف الف شكر على شرحك المسط جداااااااا ونتمنى >لك من جميع الزملاء لكى تعم الفائدة اكثر
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a_he (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر كل اخوانى الافاضل المشاركين هنا فى المنتدى وخاصة فى هذا الموضوع 
احب ان استفسر عن امران 
الاول الاخ الفاضل القائم على الموضوع انت قلت فى شرحك للنظام ان هناك وحدات الهواء النقى واطلقت عليها f a h u وعلى حد علمى ان الوحدات تلك على نوعان الاول f a u فقط والاخر a h u فقط والفريش اير ينت لا تحتاج الى دائرة تبريد لانها لو استخدمت دائرة تبريد اصبحت اير هاندلنج ينت .....وارجو الرد للايضاح للجميع وانا على رأسهم


----------



## عمرو الطيب (25 يونيو 2011)

*شرح مبسط جدا لفكرة تصميم نظام التكييف والحسابات*

السلام عليكم 
اولا: كيفية حساب ال gpm كمية الهواء وعلى اساسة يتم تصميم باقى النظام

فى البداية يستلم استشارى التكييف الرسومات من المعمارى ويتم تحديد نوعية الغرف او المكان ( مكاتب او غرف عادية او غرف داتا اجهزة كمبيوتر ..... مثلا طبقا لطلبات المالك)
وبعد ذلك يقوم الاستشارى بحساب الاحمال وبناء علية يتم حساب كمية الهواء اللازمة لرفع الاحمال او تبريد المكان ............ وبذلك يكون قد تم معرفة كمية الهواء فى المكيف AHU
وعن طريق كمية الهواء يتم حساب كمية ال GPM اللازمة للوحدة AHU
وبذلك نستطيع ان نحدد وحدة التكييف 
نجمع كل الوحدات ونجمع GPM نستطيع معرفة GPM للشبكة 
وممكن عن طريق الاحمال نختار ال Chiller ومنة نعرف GPM

شكرا


----------



## eng_moudgamal (25 يونيو 2011)

الأخ العزيز الكريم ibrahim1hj

جزاكم الله خيرا

و ألف شكر


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## sultan0b (26 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## fahd11989 (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## اياد ابوحسن (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إذا أعجبك موضوع من مواضيعي فلا تقل شكـراً... بل قل الآتـي:


اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## adel abdelkarim (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ولك نفس الدعاء وازيدك ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل والمراجعة


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2013)

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## nofal (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الرياضي (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## drmady (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابا اياس (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (13 فبراير 2013)

شرح مبسط اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yousefegyp (21 فبراير 2013)

[h=2]



جزاك الله خيرا[/h]


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك على طرح الموضوع بهذه الطريقة التى شدة صاحب المعلومة الضعيفة ونبهة من لهم الخبرة على ادراك مسؤوليتهم لايصال المعلمة الصحيحة والعلمية الى الجميع ولكن باسلوب بسيط يجعل الناس تنشد ليه وتتابعه لان لابد ان نعلم من هذه المشاركات كم هناك اعداد كبيرة من المهندسين العرب عندهم معلومات بسيطة وسطحية في هذا المجال فعلى من لديه الخبرة والاسلوب في ايصال المعلومة بصورة بسيطة وسلسة النزول الى الحلبة واليعلم ما علمه ربه من العلم وليزكي هذا العلم لي حاجة المهندسين له وليفتح الله عليه ابواب من العلم وليبغي وجه ربه اولا واخرا.....


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد البحطيطى (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arifmohamed (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد محمدابوالفتوح (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو روزماري (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

